# circuito de carga con placa solar



## merina (Jul 25, 2006)

Hola a todos, me gustaría saber si alguien me puede ayudar un poco con algo que llevo entre manos. Estoy alimentando una placa (5.5v) con una bateria de 12v (con su regulador de tension 7805 claro), y me gustaria acoplarle una placa solar que ya he comprado que me da mas de 12v (suficiente para cargar bateria) de manera que: el circuito se este alimentando de la bateria mientras esta de mas de 5v, y que cuando la tension de la bateria no vaya a ser suficiente, la placa solar me empiece a cargar la bateria, y que cuando la bateria ya este cargada vuelva a alimentarse solo de la bateria. 
¿como puedo hacer eso? ¿que me recomendais? yo h epensado en poner la bateria en paralelo con la placa solar (ya que dicha placa lleva integrado un diodo para evitar que la bateria de noche vuelque su carga en la placa) funcionara eso? hará falta algo más? me corroe la incertidumbre. Si me podeis ayudar lo agradeceria mucho ya que es mi proyecto fin de carrera. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## kmmp (Ago 27, 2006)

Si la bateria es de plomo o gel de plomo ,hacen falta mas de 15v. (20V ideal)

estas baterias tienen su carga maxima cuando alcanzan 14,20V. y la carga debe comenzar
cuando llege a 11V como minimo absoluto.

Yo pondria un doble comparador , uno con un umbral en 11,5v este seria el control de inicio de carga Y luego otro comparador con el umbral en 14.2 para interrumpir la carga
el control es facil, a traves de un relay y una resistencia de alambre para limitar la corriente a un valor que sea seguro tanto para la celda solar como para la bateria.

como no tengo mas datos sobre la bateria y la celda, no se que mas decirte. 

saludos: kmmp


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 28, 2006)

Antes de proceder a dar mas comentarios. Merina, ¿te has preguntado que pasaría si cuando la batería haya agotado su carga, ya sea de noche? ¿quién la cargaría?
Yo creo que si es un circuito que deba de funcionar las 24 horas, incluso durante el día éste debe de ser alimentado en la mayor proporción posible por la celda solar, para que al caer la noche, la batería llegue con la mayor cantidad de carga posible.


----------



## jordimario (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola estoy empezando el proyecto final de carrera y veo que entendeis del tema, mi idea es placa solar+circuito de control+bateria de 12V+ iluminación led de unos 20-30W, algun consejo para poder arrancar?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 15, 2010)

yo creo que este post tiene muchas preguntas...poco interes en el proyecto...cada uno pide sin esforzarse...y nadie viene a dar respuestas...

comienzo por:

1) las placas solares proveen buenas tensiones pero bajas corrientes.

2) si las regulan con reguladores de tension seguro tendrán aún menores corrientes para cargar las baterias.

3) para lograr que una polaca solar siga al sol, habra que utilizar al menos comparadores tipo operacionales y un motor de cc que va a consumir corriente!! y de donde la sacará?? de la bateria!!!

la idea es que las placas solares generan energía, el circuito de control lleva esa energia a valores estables de tension y corriente para cargar unas baterias, y esas baterias alimentan ciertos circuitos...

por lo general los circuitos consumen mucha mas energia que la producida por el panel solar...asi que son dispositivos precarios aun...

Merina: si tu bateria se carga con 5volts alimentala con 5 volts...a lo sumo con unos 7.5volts pero no metas 11V (solo porque la mayoria de las baterias usan ese voltaje)

saludos.


----------



## jordimario (Feb 15, 2010)

Creo que hay varios temas abiertos y lo que me interesaria es la opinión de alguien que sepa como montar algo parecido ya que la salida necesaria que quiero conectar en la bateria es de 12V con unos 20 o 30W ya que las placas de esta potencia son las más económicas, me da igual que tenga perdidas el step up-down que le quiero montar. es un proyecto con cálculo de perdidas tmb.


----------



## catnix2015 (Ago 2, 2011)

hola a todos. quiero saber si el panel solar de 20w de potencia conectado al sistema regulador de tension de tension para conectar al dispositivo. este dispositivo necesita trabajar una  etapa de regulacion de 12v y 5 voltios hacia la etapa microcontrolador y hacia la etapa de zumabador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2011)

catnix2015 dijo:


> hola a todos. quiero saber si el panel solar de 20w de potencia conectado al sistema regulador de tension de tension para conectar al dispositivo. este dispositivo necesita trabajar una etapa de regulacion de 12v y 5 voltios hacia la etapa microcontrolador y hacia la etapa de zumabador


 

¿ Y cual es la pregunta . . . .  ?


----------



## catnix2015 (Ago 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y cual es la pregunta . . . .  ?



ah disculpa me falta una pregunta. ¿es posible hacer un circuito referente a mi conclusion en cuanto un circuito de la etapa solar deberia estar conectado a otra etapa regulacion de tension de 12v y 5v de 500mA? ¿Podria hacerlo?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2011)

todo se puede hacer...pero antes de hacer circuitos por hacer lo mejor es tener algunas cosas...por ejemplo el pañel solar...entonces lo pones al sol y medis cuanta tension entrega, a partir de ahi te fijas si va a necesitar regulador...si lo vas a usar para cargar una bateria no necesitas regulador, ni rectificador, ni filtros...eso es lo bueno


----------



## catnix2015 (Ago 3, 2011)

mmmm bueno..comprendido.. si pongo un panel solar y me conecto al regulador de tension de cuanta amperaje pero ahi tengo que construir una etapa de regulacion de tension de 500mA para microcontrolador..¿eso si se puede saber?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2011)

no termino de entender lo que estas preguntando pero:

1) el regulador de tensión mantiene estable la tensión y tiene un máximo de corriente que puede entregar, por lo general 1A
2) la corriente que consuma la carga (el microcontrolador) va a depender del micro y de los procesos asignados al mismo, va a variar constantemente
3) para regular corriente, hay reguladores de corriente o una simple resistencia o fusible o resistencia fusible para proteger el circuito.


----------

